# Its a sunny & calm Good Friday here



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I suppose its traditional to say happy Easter today, or should it wait until tomorrow. ?

I´ll say it today because its a lovely day, Sunday its going to rain _they say_.

HAPPY EASTER EVARYONE.


----------



## terrygeorge (Mar 28, 2018)

Happy Easter to you too, from Sunny Spain


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Easter from us as well..

Are you are, or are you aint a Christian.. Visit here https://churchoftheholysepulchre.net/ and you will know!..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No holiday here but manic shopping as Sunday is. Weird.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish our shops were open, Hans fancies fizzy orange and I only have juice


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tell him fizzy orange is all chemical and not healthy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Tell him fizzy orange is all chemical and not healthy.
> 
> Ray.


Not drinking anything is also not healthy Ray. He's only drinking water and eating very little.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chocolate


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here's some Easter pictures*

with a warning.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

one of the some


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I suppose its traditional to say happy Easter today, or should it wait until tomorrow. ?
> 
> I´ll say it today because its a lovely day, Sunday its going to rain _they say_.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER EVARYONE.


Well it depends Jan ,on what Easter means I guess

As a religious feast then the greeting is for Easter Sunday

For non religious , why have any greeting? , it's merely a couple of BHs, a holiday

But tradition still seems to continue

So Happy Easter, the feast of Passover , Hag Sumaya ( that celebrates the freedom from Egyptian slavery for the Jewish people )

Depends on what you believe

Good Friday, sat , are a lead up to the resurrection

Easter Sunday the resurrection of Christ and mankind

Other versions are available

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m concerned

Why is he eating little and drinking water?

Drinking water is fine as long as he’s drinking plenty 

Jan get him checked out

And a sensitive issue

Is he passing water , is he still catheritised ?

You know babe, some of us are dealing with prostate cancer and it’s aftermath 

So what is no go on here ?

And if it is, to those that it is 

Grow up 

It’s just a bit of your anatomy , that works or doesn’t 

It’s not your brain or heart 

It’s really important 

But we can live and love without it when push comes to shove

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m sure this is on the wrong thread

Help

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm sure this is on the wrong thread
> 
> Help
> 
> Sandra


It's the right thread Sandra, I said I wish the shops here were open today to get Hans fizzy orange, but it's also a happy holiday thread so I will find the Hans's hip tomorrow and report in:laugh: I'm in bed, on the Kindle, so can't say much it takes too much time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> No holiday here but manic shopping as Sunday is. Weird.?
> 
> Ray.


I am confused

Here in Poland, which is a country steeped in Roman Catholicism, the day of Christ's Cruxifixion is not recognsed outside the Churches - business as normal and all shops open.

On Easter Sunday for Resurection everything is shut,. no Celebration.

In Greece on their Orthodox.Easter Sunday (week later than RC this year) it is a great celebration - all tavernas are full and all families celebrate.

I will say no more this evening, but may return to the topic.

Have a Happy Celebration on Easter Sunday.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The UK seems to have spread it's religious holidays over more days than more devout countries. 
Christmas and New Year almost two weeks and 4 days for Easter. But then the UK doesn't honour various other odd days spread about during the year like Spain and France.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was a rat catcher by upbringing, once out of my parents clutches I only do churches when there is a marriage or funeral. saints days etc are purely a excuse for a day off for the workers mostly these days.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A few strange holidays here Ray, Mariä Himmelfahrt for instance.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Easter (ready for tomorrow - Sunday!) 

This weekend is a highlight long weekend in SA, second only to Christmas. A time to get in your car, (1500+ cars an hour at the tolls heading for the coast, and big, no huge, pilgrimage for African Zionist church to northern part of country) or on a plane and head home... or away! (Retired people have the luxury of staying home... and safe!) Hundreds of people will get killed on the roads thanks to those who drink, speed or have unroadworthy vehicles or can't actually drive. 

Lovely weather although it's raining today. Been watching my grandson play rugby (his school - 1st XV). It's a big occasion with top rugby schools visiting from all over the country. He'll play in the highlight game Monday afternoon. There'll be at least 6-8000 spectators. Big buzz. All the talent scouts will be there. Hopefully the rain will have passed over.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Viv. Sounds highly avoidable to me.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Too true, but when we were young... we did it too. Once travelled down to Jhb from Bulawayo and faced the oncoming onslaught of rickety buses - wall-to-wall from Jhb north for 300km and that was before the motorways were built. Been camping in the Drakensberg, trips to Cape Town and to Mozambique. 

This weekend only been up the hill to the school (10 mins away). In Cape Town today there was the world-famous 2 Oceans Marathon 56km ultra-distance race (road-running). Never tried that though. Some have their doubts but my head IS screwed on the right way!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well for me Easter is low key 

I refuse to entertain the family 

But I will make a Easter meal for us, our daughter and grandchild

Monday I’ll make a meal for another daughter and family

I just ain’t doing family gatherings any more 

I haven’t got the energy 

And I no longer need to know my failings Hell at 74 Me and my failings reallyknow each other well 

Especially as memories seem to be so selective with the kids 

So after a lifetime of family meals 

As in Dragons Den 

I m out 

Sandra


----------

